# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  marketing research

## Kamion

I need to get this form perfect before tomorrow, so I was hoping that someone could look it through and correct mistakes, especially those who might make the question unclear. Since this is a marketing research it

----------


## TiaraNEug

[quote=Kamion]Hi!
I

----------


## waxwing

> 9.  Why, do you think, have the newspapers not been objective?
> 			
> 		  These two questions together sound funny-grammatically. But I can't suggest anything, so leave it until someone smarter can help.

 Just "Why don't you think the newspapers have been objective?" .. that's OK, right? 
'media' is a funny one. In Latin, of course, it's a plural, so I'm always tempted to write 'have'. In Physics medium is used as a countable noun like this. But in journalism-type media, I dunno. Check in a good dictionary whether it's considered a plural or not.

----------


## BlackMage

> I1. Gender 
> ٱ Man           ٱ woman

 Should be Male, and Female.  Man and woman aren't genders  :: .

----------


## Kamion

Thanks TiaraNEug, Waxwing and BlackMage! I

----------


## Kamion

And by the way, I didn

----------


## Линдзи

> 'media' is a funny one. In Latin, of course, it's a plural, so I'm always tempted to write 'have'. In Physics medium is used as a countable noun like this. But in journalism-type media, I dunno. Check in a good dictionary whether it's considered a plural or not.

 "Media" is plural.  "Medium" is singular.  It's like "data" and "datum."  It's just the way it is.  Thanks, Latin!

----------


## Pravit

[quote=Kamion]And by the way, I didn

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Lindsay are you serious.   ::  I never had any idea. That is so strange to me. So media is a plural word? And data is too? Wow I have much to learn. But what does "media" actually mean? As in public TV? Is it always said pluralized?

----------


## waxwing

Yeah sorry Pravit's right, I didn't pay attention carefully. Considering 8 and 9 together, I'd also recommend using the phrase 'What reason?' rather than 'Why?' to make it clear. зачем  :: 
I understand your difficulty, it is rather difficult to make it unambiguous. 
So it's :
Have the newspapers been objective ...?
If not, in what way haven't they been objective ...?
What (do you think) were their reasons for not being objective ...?

----------


## Pravit

You see, Waxwing? Slowly, I regain my control of English.

----------


## Линдзи

> Lindsay are you serious.   I never had any idea. That is so strange to me. So media is a plural word? And data is too? Wow I have much to learn. But what does "media" actually mean? As in public TV? Is it always said pluralized?

 Serious as the plague, dear.  It's one of the more misused words in the English language.  In this case, "media" refers either to the various ways that mass communication are transmitted (newspaper, TV, magazines, etc.) or, more colloquially, the people behind mass communication.  It is generally used plurally, but you can use the singular form, "medium," to refer to a single form of mass communication, such as, say, television. 
The incorrect use of the word with a singular verb is becoming increasingly common.  Nation of illiterates.  Pfui.

----------

